# Ist das bereits eine Softwareentwicklung?



## DennisXX (25. Jan 2010)

Hallo !

Ich habe mal eine Frage. Wenn ich in einem bestehenden System etwas durch meine eigene Programmierung hinzufüge, handelt es ich dann um eine richtige Softwareentwicklung oder nur um eine Softwareerweiterung? Welcher Begriff ist hier korrekt?

Danke schön für die Mithilfe


----------



## Ice-Tea (25. Jan 2010)

Kommt darauf an. Ein Videorekorder lässt sich auch programmieren, ist aber sicherlich keine Software bzw. Softwareentwicklung. Diese wird auch auch nicht geändert.
Förmlich wäre es daher auch nicht korrekt zu sagen "Ich programmiere meinen Videorekorder" sonder eher "Ich stelle den Timer ein".

Unter Windows gilt änliches:
Windows selbst stellt Möglichkeiten bereit die vorhandenen Routinen zu erweitern. Einfachstes Beispiel: Das hinzufügen von Programmen.
Rein Theoretisch programmiert man damit Windows - sicherlich aber keine Software.


----------



## Taschenschieber (25. Jan 2010)

Ice-Tea hat gesagt.:


> Förmlich wäre es daher auch nicht korrekt zu sagen "Ich programmiere meinen Videorekorder" sonder eher "Ich stelle den Timer ein".



Du programmierst ja auch nicht Windows, wenn du "Java-forum.org" im Firefox eingibst.


----------



## Ice-Tea (25. Jan 2010)

Nein, aber das verhalten des System (kann) damit geändert werden.


EDIT: Das Wort "Programmieren" war mir immer schon ein dorn im Auge, da es zu undefiniert ist. Man muss sich halt immer an die darüberliegenden 'Schichten' halten, wenn man es definieren möchte. Daher programmiert man Theoretisch auch ein Videorekorder.

Die einzig allgemein richtige Lösung wäre:
Programmieren ist, einer Maschine zu sagen was sie in Zukunft zu tun hat.


Aber das ist sicherlich ein Streitthema


----------

